# Sicherung PG



## tylerendicott (16 März 2022)

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte einfach mal fragen, wie ihr so die Datensicherung und backups von euren PGs macht. Habt ihr alles in VMs oder macht ihr regelmäßig ein Image? Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2022)

Ich hab alles in VM, die wichtigen Daten aber immer auf dem Host-System. Von der gesamten Platte mache ich regelmäßig Backups auf eine gleichgroße SSD, die auch startbar ist, so dass ich sofort mit einem anderen Gerät weiterarbeiten kann. (Ich hab einen Mac, da geht das problemlos). Außerdem werden nach Änderungen an Maschinen die archivierten Daten (TIA, Servos etc.) auf einem Firmen-Server abgelegt, der wiederum von der IT entprechend gesichert wird.


----------



## winnman (16 März 2022)

Vor Ort, Projekt täglich auf eine Externe USB Festplatte, in der FA dann auf eine IT Server, hier liegen alle aktuellen Projekte.


----------



## Ludewig (16 März 2022)

Arbeiten in der VM, Daten auf der Hauptmaschine. Datensicherung in firmeneigene Cloud.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 März 2022)

Letzt bei ein Kunde ein Sytem auf Basis VM in Betrieb gesetzt. Kundenwunsch. Da sicher ich die komplette VM's


----------

